
14 Things We Learned Creating a Million Dollar Hyperdeflationary Currency - herendin2
https://medium.com/swlh/14-things-we-learned-creating-a-million-dollar-hyperdeflationary-currency-f372b270469c
======
herendin2
The price peaked at about $12 in July. It has trended downwards. Currently
it's about $0.85. Meanwhile about 5% of the 1 million total issue of coins has
been deleted or "burned" in transactions, as planned.

